# E-sense EXPOSED



## ModestVapour (2/11/16)

Hi all,

So I've been using this liquid from my local shop here. And after many frustrations of the shop constantly having expired stock on the shelves I decided to do some digging to simply try get some of the juice that wasn't expired.

What I found out was very interesting and has left me feeling a little ripped off. 
It turns out that this juice is really a Chinese juice called feellife and they are just putting a different name on the bottle.
I have now orderd some juice direct from feellife at a fraction of the cost you get it for in the shops.

I hope this is atleast helpful to some if they were struggling and frustrated like I was

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DaveH (2/11/16)

How did you know it was 'expired stock'?
Your 'local shop here' don't they have any locally produced juice?
Dave


----------



## ModestVapour (2/11/16)

Their bottles all have an expiration date printed on them. It's here at my local OK where I buy bread and milk everyday so it was just very convent. 
I have tried some "local made" juice but didn't like the flavours so much.

When I finish the e-sense (feelife) juice I have ordered I'm thinking I maybe wanna start mixing my own


----------



## ModestVapour (2/11/16)

Oh and I discovered the juice was the cheap Chinese juice from finishing an old bottle when I noticed it was marked with an FL on the bottom, and after a bit of research it all became clear


----------



## DaveH (2/11/16)

ModestVapour said:


> Their bottles all have an expiration date printed on them.
> When I finish the e-sense (feelife) juice I have ordered I'm thinking I maybe wanna start mixing my own



I wondered if they had the date printed on them.
Yep ... mix it yourself good idea, at least you will know what is in it. 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ModestVapour (2/11/16)

The thought of mixing is a bit scary for me lol like seems could be easier to climb mount everest. So lucky I orderd a good few months worth of juice so I have plenty of time to practice, and save up to buy all stuffs for mixing

I ended up paying R30 per 30ml bottle including shipping which I thought was a very good price, it's just the waiting for it to arrive now


----------



## Stosta (2/11/16)

ModestVapour said:


> The thought of mixing is a bit scary for me lol like seems could be easier to climb mount everest. So lucky I orderd a good few months worth of juice so I have plenty of time to practice, and save up to buy all stuffs for mixing
> 
> I ended up paying R30 per 30ml bottle including shipping which I thought was a very good price, it's just the waiting for it to arrive now


That is a really good price, and if you like the taste then it's even better!

I have to be honest though, I think it would be a lot safer for you to make your own!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DaveH (2/11/16)

ModestVapour said:


> The thought of mixing is a bit scary for me lol like seems could be easier to climb mount everest.



There are a lot of guys on here who mix it themselves and they are more than willing to help.
Dave


----------



## ModestVapour (2/11/16)

Thank you 

Was looking at some diy mixing stuff now, and to be honest until someone sells legit products with proper information on bottles and. Not just some stuff decanter into smaller containers and a sticker printed and put on it. They mite say it's a safe grade of PG or VG but I'm not trusting anyone after seeing you can't even trust a brand (e-sense) that's on the shelves in the shops.


----------



## Strontium (2/11/16)

R30 for 30mls? That's one hell of a bargain, you got a site address for them?


----------



## Soutie (2/11/16)

ModestVapour said:


> Thank you
> 
> Was looking at some diy mixing stuff now, and to be honest until someone sells legit products with proper information on bottles and. Not just some stuff decanter into smaller containers and a sticker printed and put on it. They mite say it's a safe grade of PG or VG but I'm not trusting anyone after seeing you can't even trust a brand (e-sense) that's on the shelves in the shops.



I would trust most people's DIY alot more than I would trust some cheap Chinese make, even if it was handwritten on a piece of masking tape and stuck on the bottle. It isn't the label that makes something safe.

R30 for a 30ml is rather suspect too. Some of the mixes I make are more than that for my raw components, never mind the bottle, time, profit etc. No Offense I have walked around these china malls and nothing screams quality control in any of the stalls. I just worry what they are putting into the liquid.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ModestVapour (2/11/16)

Strontium said:


> R30 for 30mls? That's one hell of a bargain, you got a site address for them?


This is the guy I delta with. oven@feellife.com
If you like the esense juice decently stop being ripped off from these guys here and just get it direct. The juice is really just feelife with a different name on the bottle


----------



## ModestVapour (2/11/16)

Soutie said:


> I would trust most people's DIY alot more than I would trust some cheap Chinese make, even if it was handwritten on a piece of masking tape and stuck on the bottle. It isn't the label that makes something safe.
> 
> R30 for a 30ml is rather suspect too. Some of the mixes I make are more than that for my raw components, never mind the bottle, time, profit etc. No Offense I have walked around these china malls and nothing screams quality control in any of the stalls. I just worry what they are putting into the liquid.


Yeah I know what you mean, I looked into the company (feelife) and they are legit. Looks like they make eliquid for alot of vape brands and was even a YouTube video for them. I'm guessing their cost would be a fraction of yours as they are producing millions of bottles per month for customer all over the world.
So for me atleast this is much more trust worthy.
Sorry if I seem negative this whole story has been a bit much


----------



## Soutie (2/11/16)

ModestVapour said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, I looked into the company (feelife) and they are legit. Looks like they make eliquid for alot of vape brands and was even a YouTube video for them. I'm guessing their cost would be a fraction of yours as they are producing millions of bottles per month for customer all over the world.
> So for me atleast this is much more trust worthy.
> Sorry if I seem negative this whole story has been a bit much



Fair enough, I have never heard of the company but if you have looked into them and are happy with the quality that is all that matters. As long as you are weary of what you are vaping


----------



## ModestVapour (2/11/16)

Soutie said:


> Fair enough, I have never heard of the company but if you have looked into them and are happy with the quality that is all that matters. As long as you are weary of what you are vaping



Yeah seems I'm ganna have to do my research here everytime I buy some.
Hopefully the diy guys and get their ducks in a row 2 so people like me feel more comfortable making our own


----------



## Noddy (2/11/16)

And you dont trust local suppliers because they do not label their products? Have you ever contacted any of them to ask for info or lab reports?

Have you ever researched any of the local suppliers? How did you come to the conclusion you cannot trust local suppliers? On what do you base your trust in a cheap chinese brand?


----------



## ModestVapour (2/11/16)

Noddy said:


> And you dont trust local suppliers because they do not label their products? Have you ever contacted any of them to ask for info or lab reports?
> 
> Have you ever researched any of the local suppliers? How did you come to the conclusion you cannot trust local suppliers? On what do you base your trust in a cheap chinese brand?



Take your arrogance to another thread please. If you bothered to take he time to read you would know I do my research.

I don't trust any product that is not sealed or labeled correctly, has a production date on and a best before or expiry date. 

These are simple things that every properly packaged and sold product has on it. It is what gives consumers peace of mind on what they are buying. There are rules and regulations surrounding this.

A person should not have to contact someone to ensure their product is safe and legit. It should be aparent from the packaging. 

So again until someone ups their game in the diy side I will trust a company with a proven track record and many certifications on their products ensuring their quality and safety. 

If you even bothered to Google the company I mentioned you would see the same. But no you decided to be an arrogant idiot and post your option where it is not wanted. 

So to you sir, please take a long walk off a short bridge


----------



## craigb (2/11/16)

Absolutely agree @ModestVapour . I will place my trust in the many localally available DIY and commercial juices with a proven track record and customer base in my local community over the words of someone that only signed up to slam some random company and to promote another.



ModestVapour said:


> But no you decided to be an arrogant idiot and post your option where it is not wanted


pot? kettle?


Mods - whats the standing on promotional activity in the general forums?

-- edited to indicate locally available instead of just local DIY and commercial juices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ModestVapour (2/11/16)

craigb said:


> Absolutely agree @ModestVapour . I will place my trust in the many localally available DIY and commercial juices with a proven track record and customer base in my local community over the words of someone that only signed up to slam some random company and to promote another.
> 
> 
> pot? kettle?
> ...



OK this is being taken out of context now.
I simply wanted to share some information from what I discovered.
Yes I slammed that company coz I feel incredibly cheated and ripped off. But I'm not promoting anything! 
Is this not the place to share ture information like what I discovered about this company?

And regarding MY OPINION on diy mixing products currently available. It is simply my personal option on what would make ME comfortable with those products.

I mean no offence to people selling diy juice, and was more hoping they could see the need and potential for customers that have the same concerns as me


----------



## Soutie (2/11/16)

ModestVapour said:


> OK this is being taken out of context now.
> I simply wanted to share some information from what I discovered.
> Yes I slammed that company coz I feel incredibly cheated and ripped off. But I'm not promoting anything!
> Is this not the place to share ture information like what I discovered about this company?
> ...



I think we have mass confusion here and tempers are getting flared unnecessarily. Who is selling this DIY juice that only has a hand written label on? I agree if you are going to be selling to the public at least put a label on. I just worry about Chinese made juice, there were some Chinese clone juices going around a while ago that made people very sick, the quality control in China isn't the greatest and the generally shave costs wherever they can hence the fact that the R30 price tag gives me pause... I worry what goes into my body, hence the reason i stopped smoking and started vaping. I wouldn't buy juice at the local flea market either, nicely labeled or otherwise.

I trust our local vendors (especially the supporting vendors on the site here) as they have worked hard to build up a reputation and none of them sell juice with hand written labels. I also trust our DIY suppliers, all the flavourings and bases i have bought have been professionally labeled.

I DIY and that is for my personal use and that of close friends, us DIY'ers buy the same components commercial juices use and make our own, hence DoItYourself. Some of the DIYers have taken the step to get their creations done properly and have released successful juice lines from it, these juices are now made in laboratory conditions, labeled and sold retail.... with all the proper pretty things. This is no longer DIY, this is now a commercial venture. 

I'm rambling now, but it boils down to this.... be careful what you put into your body. I personally wouldn't vape that Chinese juice and I also wouldn't vape juice bought at a flea market with a hand written label and i would ask you to think twice before blindly trusting a R30 bottle of juice from any source.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Huffapuff (2/11/16)

DIY is hard - stay away from it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (2/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> DIY is hard - stay away from it


I see what you did there


----------



## Clouder (2/11/16)

@ModestVapour If you dont mind me asking, which local flavours have you tried?

Trust me when I say that most of our locally made ejuices are absolutely beyond EPIC!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Strontium (2/11/16)

I'm always dubious about Chinese anything, while I pondered this I took a puff on my Chinese mod, through my Chinese tank and Chinese coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/16)

Just a reminder to everyone not to get personal with the attacks... there are a few posts that need deleting but will leave them if things get back on track... you can make your point without resorting to personal attacks.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## phanatik (2/11/16)

just to add my 2c.

e-sense used to be Vape Culture if i'm not mistaken or at least some of the guys from Vape Culture.
I got my very first proper vape mod (an MVP2) from Vape culture, the service was amazing and they had always been readily available to take my call or whatsapp. When they expanded, i went to their new hub (i think it was in epping) and bought some mods and juice. At that time they where busy stocking up on feellife juices, and i tried quite a few... These are actually very good, not complex, quality juices.

i'm not sure if they have the right to rebrand as e-sense or if the people i dealt with in the past are still working there, but i have had a good experience.

Maybe take it up with e-sense themselves? would like to know the outcome.


----------



## Noddy (2/11/16)

Can mods please also delete my deleted post that is still showing in quoted posts.

Apologies for any offence. I wanted to make a point, but was wrong to use the example I did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/11/16)

Feelife is a well known mass juice manufacturer they actually manufacture for a few juice brands. You can approach them R&D a juice range and have them manufacture, bottle and label.

Just a FYI

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## phanatik (2/11/16)

@ModestVapour hope you're well. We can perhaps turn this forum into a win 
If you don't mind me asking, what device are you using and what is your preference in flavours?

I would like to put a quick list together for your consideration. Most of the local e-juice mixers/manufacturers have brilliant juices and are readily approachable for questions. R30 for 30ml is hard to beat, but local is also lekka.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (2/11/16)

ModestVapour said:


> Take your arrogance to another thread please. If you bothered to take he time to read you would know I do my research.
> 
> I don't trust any product that is not sealed or labeled correctly, has a production date on and a best before or expiry date.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/11/16)

Strontium said:


> I'm always dubious about Chinese anything, while I pondered this I took a puff on my Chinese mod, through my Chinese tank and Chinese coil



I had a good Sweet and Sour Chicken the other other day - does it count?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/11/16)

Just Google feellife... navigate to "about us" ... pretty interesting.

YouTube also has a couple of vids of their factory and processes.


----------



## Strontium (2/11/16)

Had a look and it seems pretty awesome, just wish the site had a sales section, I'd give em a go.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/11/16)

I agree @Strontium. They claim that they make 100 000 bottles (ml unstated) plus 10 tons of bulk juice PER DAY.

There would be a lot of sick people out there if their juice was bad quality.

I have never tasted their juice, I make my own. I obviously can't vouch for them, but likewise, given what appears to be the case, I certainly can't rubbish their name.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Soutie (2/11/16)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I agree @Strontium. They claim that they make 100 000 bottles (ml unstated) plus 10 tons of bulk juice PER DAY.
> 
> There would be a lot of sick people out there if their juice was bad quality.
> 
> I have never tasted their juice, I make my own. I obviously can't vouch for them, but likewise, given what appears to be the case, I certainly can't rubbish their name.



Well it sounds as though they have their ducks in a row. A bit of a knee jerk reaction from my side due to the price point but When something sounds too good to be true it usually is, maybe not always though.

I gues the larger markets are different to ours and can come in at a much better price point.

My apologies to feellife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AhVape (2/11/16)

WOW, Esense is feellife 
only flavour I hated was Pace 
still the only flavour I came across that I can say I hate.


----------



## Strontium (2/11/16)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I agree @Strontium. They claim that they make 100 000 bottles (ml unstated) plus 10 tons of bulk juice PER DAY.
> 
> There would be a lot of sick people out there if their juice was bad quality.
> 
> I have never tasted their juice, I make my own. I obviously can't vouch for them, but likewise, given what appears to be the case, I certainly can't rubbish their name.



At those quantities it must be bulk export, I've been to China and vaping isn't big so I'd suspect it's landing in the US, especially as they have two branches, one Chinese and one American.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/11/16)

Hi @Soutie . I'm sorry if you thought my comments were directed solely at you. That wasn't my intention.

A pet peeve of mine is that some forum members blame China,(the country or worse still their people), when they buy a defective product from China. When last did you hear someone say, " I bought a junk American product". for example, if I had bought a pair of Google glass(es) . I wouldn't blame America. I would blame the manufacturer of Google glass(es), or the product itself.


----------



## Strontium (2/11/16)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @Soutie . I'm sorry if you thought my comments were directed solely at you. That wasn't my intention.
> 
> A pet peeve of mine is that some forum members blame China,(the country or worse still their people), when they buy a defective product from China. When last did you hear someone say, " I bought a junk American product". for example, if I had bought a pair of Google glass(es) . I wouldn't blame America. I would blame the manufacturer of Google glass(es), or the product itself.



Ever driven an American car? I blame the entire United States of america for those things

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (2/11/16)

Soutie said:


> I would trust most people's DIY alot more than I would trust some cheap Chinese make, even if it was handwritten on a piece of masking tape and stuck on the bottle. It isn't the label that makes something safe.
> 
> R30 for a 30ml is rather suspect too. Some of the mixes I make are more than that for my raw components, never mind the bottle, time, profit etc. No Offense I have walked around these china malls and nothing screams quality control in any of the stalls. I just worry what they are putting into the liquid.



I don't trust Chinese e juices. You never know what they put in there to make it "more" and then sell it cheap. I'd stay away.......far away.


----------

